# Snoopy vs the Red Baron!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

That is so cool.


----------



## Aurora 484 (Mar 8, 2017)

Well done sir! In the spirit of your post - "I salute you."


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

How did you do it? Photoshop?


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

And when Snoopy lands with a hole or two in his plane he will quaff down a few Root Beers to steady his nerves.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Another even more OT reference - I watch a program called Midsummer Murders and in the episode called Shot at Dawn there is brief airial reinactment of a dog fight with the Red Baron. I couldnt find a clip of the combat action but here is a preview link. I think it is based on an actual (or common) incident from WW1









SOPTV | Midsomer Murders: Shot at Dawn, Parts 1 & 2 — Preview | PBS


Barnaby delves into two families’ history to find a killer, discovering a web of fraud.




www.pbs.org


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done, John.

I had these kits when I was a kid, and I must get them again now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Baron von Zach said:


> How did you do it? Photoshop?


Corel Photopaint, actually.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Those were really cool!!!! Made me smile!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!  Great job on the motion blur--really sets the planes apart from the background in addition to the sense of movement invoked.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful! Had these two kits as a kid,


----------

